# New to Graphics



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok so I might keep coming back to this thread for help. When I get a image there I can't seem to open another image to blend them without one image taking over?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Resize one so it isn't as big and then overlap them. Check the link in my sig for a blending tut.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Just hit open to put a new image up?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

File>open, then find your pic.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Tell me the basics. Ok first I have my pics down loaded. Do I need to make a canvas first?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah.

File>new> put in the dimensions and make sure it's in pixels (px).


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok. I create a new canvas to my size. But when I open my image it takes over to just the image? I know you guys think I'm stupid. I just am lost.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> Ok. I create a new canvas to my size. But when I open my image it takes over to just the image? I know you guys think I'm stupid. I just am lost.


When you open an image up, it will come up on it's own canvas. Then just drag it on to the other canvas you made. And if you need to resize go to image>image size and then put how big you want it.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

When I open image it deletes the other layer? I've tried locking it and everything.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you go to file>open and then it should pop up in a new window.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure said:


> Do you go to file>open and then it should pop up in a new window.


It doesn't. I have a setting wrong or something


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

By default it should pop up in a new window too.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I seem to have bad luck on these things. I should hang it up I think.


----------

